# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Vrasja e "Mirit të Xhikes", 20 vjet burg për vrasësin Lavdërim Tufa

## Zani

Sapo futbollistet shqiptare dhe tifozet kane nisur t'i gezohen fitores ne stadiumin "Loro Borici" te Shkodres, nje bresheri automatiku eshte degjuar nga banoret e zones perreth Kartodromit. Por Fatmir Rama, i njohur si "Miri i Xhikes", nuk i eshte gezuar dot fitores se kombetares. Perballe i ka dale nje i ri trupmadh, i cili kishte hyre me shpejtesi ne ambientet brenda lokalit dhe kishte nxjerre automatikun kallashnikov. Rama ka qene ne shoqerine e Ylli Kelmendit dhe te Kristaq Camit, te ulur ne tavoline. Teksa gezoheshin per ndeshjen, kane pare njeriun e armatosur qe ka leshuar zjarr ne menyre te panderprere mbi Fatmir Ramen. Sipas policise, dergimi i Rames ne Spitalin Ushtarak ka qene i kote, sepse trupi i tij ishte bere shoshe nga plumbat. Tyta ka qene e drejtuar nga ai, ndersa plumbat kane mberthyr edhe kater te tjere, mes te cileve dy kamerieret Ylli Durishti e Flamur Rrapi te turnit te dyte. Pasi ka lene te pergjakur dyshemene e lokalit dhe punonjesit te lemeritur, autori i pandaluar nga njeri eshte larguar me autoveturen e tij te bardhe. Nje punonjes ka gjetur mundesine 30 minuta me vonese per te lajmeruar policine, qe ka mberritur menjehere ne vendngjarje. Ka gjetur vetem nje dysheme te pergjakur, tavoline permbysur dhe barin e bere vrima-vrima. I plagosuri Cami sipas policise eshte nje kontigjent i njohur per trafik droge ne Greqi, sepse eshte denuar me burg nga gjykata e ketij vendi.

Kemi shtet dhe polici te forte besa..

----------


## Henri Anderson

Nje me pak.

----------


## Vinny_T

Sma do mendja se do koment kjo ngjarje. Si ne te gjithe boten ka njerez qe zgjedhin rrugen e trafikut per tu pasuruar dhe ne ate rruge dashje pa dashje ose do behesh armik me klane te tjera, ose do ndiqesh nga drejtesia gje qe ne shqiperi eshte me pak e mundur ose do jesh me fat dhe do jesh me jetegjate......

----------


## Albo

Te gjithe "te fortet" i pret plumbi dhe ata qe do ti vrasin jane ata qe jane sot ne pushtet. Arsyeja eshte e thjeshte, keta mund ti inkriminojne ata qe jane ne pushtet per aferat e tyre kriminale ne Shqiperi. Ne nje kohe kur gjithe bota po i kerkon qeverise shqiptare luften ndaj krimit te organizuar, keta kete lufte po e fillojne jo ndaj  vetes, por ndaj atyre me te cilet kane bashkepunuar ne vite.

Jam i bindur qe kjo do te jete vetem vrasja e pare mafioze, te tjera do ta pasojne.

----------


## ganoid

Te gjitha  grupet e mafjoze qe jane formuar jane te lidhur shume me politiken. Ju kujtoj qe grupi mafjoz qe vrau Gjinxhicin e ka ndihmuar shume kete te fundit te hipi ne pushtet. Deri para nje viti Xhinxhici i mbrojti por para pak kohesh atij i duhej ti shperndante si nje  nga kushtet e vena nga EU per fonde zhvillimi.
Atehere ketu plasi lufta dhe fitimtar dolen mafjozet.
Mendoj se politikanet shqiptar moren shembull nga kjo ngjarje  dhe vendosen qe ti likujdojne pasi edhe ketyre ju duhet te bejne te njejten gje me Xhinxhicin (kusht i SHBA-ve).
Ata menduan me mire ti exekutojme ne sesa ata neve.

----------


## Akus

Ah mer djema!! Ku merren vesh kto pune , po hajd mo , ne bejme punen e popullit , thashethemizojme!(existon ky llaf apo ja futa kot un :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ELDORADO

oa kus poe the ti dhe egziston :shaka,une kete xhiken as e kam njohur dhe as nuk mund ta njoh me tani por mr te lexuar neper gazeta sa te majta e sa te mesit por pa harruar dhe te djathtat e ka pas hallall koqen e plumit thote populli rroft shqiperia rroft SHQIPERIA E BASHKUAR URRAAAAAAAA URRRAAAAAAA

----------


## Lo Bello

Cja kan bo mire *****qirit.
Me vjen keq per kamarieret.
Miri i xhikes ka qene plehra mo e modhe ne Tiron.
Prit se keni me jua degju zonin te gjithe plehrave si ai.

----------


## Brari

Albo dhe Redi...keto kryetemat me duket e kane humbur aktualitetin.
Hiqini me mire dhe del vet kryetema nga vet interesimi qe tregojne lexues-Shkruesit e Forumit.

Hyn njeriu ne Forum dhe nuk di kush eshte Shkrimi me i fresket dhe  krijohet bajatosje temash.


----------------

Shekulli:

-------

Lidhjet e shumta të Ramës me klane të fuqishme të politikës dhe investimi kolosal i tij vështirësojnë hetimet e policisë 
Policia, 3 pista hetimi për vrasjen e Ramës

Viktima ka qenë objektiv i disa atentateve edhe në të kaluarën ku në njërin prej tyre është plagosur 

Ardita Bala
Artan Hoxha
TIRANË  Asnjë pistë zyrtare nga policia e kryeqytetit në lidhje me ngjarjen e dy netëve më parë ku mbetën të vrarë dy shtetas dhe u plagosen tre të tjerë. Sipas burimeve zyrtare të policisë së kryeqytetit, megjithë punën e bërë gjatë orëve të kaluara për ta ka qenë i vështirë konkludimi në një pistë të vetme të motivit të ngjarjes së rëndë dhe të identifikimit të autorëve të vrasjes së 38-vjeçarit Fatmir Rama, të 24-vjeçarit Julian Durishti dhe të plagosjes së rëndë të Kristaq Camit e Flamur Rrapajt. Po sipas të njëjtave burime zyrtare, deri në pasdien e djeshme janë marrë në pyetje më shumë se 20 persona, dëshmitarë të vendit të ngjarjes, apo njerëz që dyshohet të kenë dijeni për rrjedhën e ngjarjeve, por duket se nga të pyeturit nuk është nxjerrë asgjë në dritë. Burime policore kanë thënë dje për gazetën Shekulli se vëmendja e bluve është përqendruar tek shoqëruesi i Mirit të Xhikes, Ylli Kelmendi, dhe ky i plagosur lehtë, por dhe deklarimet e tij duket se nuk i kanë ndihmuar blutë që të arrijnë tek motivet e vrasjes dhe tek identifikimi i autorëve. Dëshmitarët okularë nga vendi i krimit e kanë patur të vështirë të identifikojnë vrasësit, pasi ata kanë qëlluar nga një pozicion shumë pak i ndriçuar, dhe për më tepër reflektimi i xhamave i favorizonte atentatorët të mos dukeshin. Pjesa më e madhe e të shoqëruarve të pasngjarjes kanë qenë punonjës të Kartodromit dhe kanë deklaruar se numri i atentatorëve ka qenë dy persona. Megjithese janë marrë në pyetje shumë shtetas duket se është akoma larg ndalimi i ndonjë të dyshuari, apo prerja e ndonjë flete-arresti. Burime policore kanë thënë dje se ka dyshime se njëri prej atentatorëve të Kartodromit të jetë i plagosur, por megjithatë, as ky dyshim nuk është vërtetuar akoma. Gjatë 48 orëve të fundit, blutë e kryeqytetit kanë kryer me dhjetëra kontrolle lokalesh apo banesash ku dyshohej se mund të ishin fshehur autorët e ngjarjes së rëndë. Ata kanë krehur të gjithë zonën periferike të Tiranës dhe vëmendja duket se është përqëndruar në fshatrat e Saukut, Mulletit, Lundrës dhe Prezës. Megjithatë as nga kontrollet e dy ditëve të fundit nuk është bërë akoma e mundur që të arrihet tek identifikimi i autorëve të ngjarjes. Ndërkohë, hetuesit kanë dyshime se vrasja e së shtunës mund të ketë qenë në vazhdën e vrasjeve të njëpasnjëshme të ndodhura midis dy grupeve rivale shumë të forta në kryeqytet gjatë dekadës së fundit. Bëhet fjalë për dy grupe që në kohë dhe periudha të ndryshme kanë kontrolluar trafikun e drogave të forta në kryeqytet, madje në fundin e viteve 90 e shtrinë aktivitetin e tyre edhe në mjaft shtete të Evropës Perëndimore. Në të vërtetë dyshimet rreth kësaj piste bazohen në plagosjen që ka pësuar Fatmir Rama gjatë atentatit për vrasjen e Ad Topallit. Ky i fundit ka qenë një personazh i botës së krimit në kryeqytet gjatë mesit të viteve 90. Ndërkohë Rama ka lidhje mjaft të afërta farefisnore me Arben Grorin, i dënuar me burg të përjetshëm nga gjykata e Milanos, të cilin e ka kushëri të parë. Rama i ka shpëtuar një atentati të organizuar nga Naim Zyberi, Met Hasa, Bujar Hasa dhe Ymer Maçi, të cilët pasi nuk e gjetën në banesë ekzekutuan djalin e tezes së tij Artur Grorin, vëllain e Arben Grorit, emrin e të cilit tashmë e mban një tjetër kompleks luksoz turistik në periferi të kryeqytetit. Ndërkohë policia ka dyshime se Rama mund të jetë vrarë dhe për shkak të lidhjeve të shumta dhe të padukshme që ai kishte me klane të politikës shqiptare, të cilat kanë interesa të forta në investimet e mëdha të bëra gjatë viteve të fundit në kryeqytet. Kjo pistë bazohet tek investimi mjaft serioz dhe që kapte shifra marramendëse në kompleksin Kartodrom 2000. Ky kompleks ishte më moderni, mjaft popullor dhe me një klientelë që ishte vazhdimisht në rritje. Nuk dihen të ardhurat e sakta mbi biznesim e administruar nga Rama, por dihet që ai vazhdimisht investonte shuma të mëdha për ta modernizuar kompleksin e tij në Mullet. Por policia ende nuk ka përjashtuar as pista të tjera hetimi të cilat mund të kenë lidhje me disa ngjarje të fundit të ndodhura në vendet fqinje me Shqipërinë ku janë goditur biznesmenë të fuqishëm të përzier në afera të dyshimta apo grupe kriminale që kontrollonin trafiqet e ndryshme. Zbardhja sa më shpejt e vrasjes së Ramës do të mund të parandalonte vazhdimin e frikshëm të një seriali vrasjesh të njerëzve tashmë jo të panjohur, i cili në fakt sapo ka startuar. 

---------


Puna e Mirit do jete muhabeti nr 1 ne Tirane per nja dy muaj.
Besoj ketu eshte dora e  Selise Roze e kryesisht grupi Ed Ram-Nano- Ruci-Kokodhima..

Te shikojme..

----------


## Orku

Ata qe kane organizuar kete vrasje jane njerez qe po fuqizohen se tepermi dhe kane lidhje me te thella se Miri me politiken dhe median.

----------


## ganoid

Loooooool u duk fare hapur se ata qe kane vrare Mirin e Xhikes kane lidhje shume shume te fuqishme me median per te mos thene qe i kontrollojne ato. 

Mendoj se kjo vrasje ka lidhje me vrasjet e bujshme ne Balkan. Vetem se nuk po mundem ti kuptoj shume mire keto vrasje, arsyen e tyre  dhe se kush mund te jete ideatori.(?)

----------


## APACHE

> Kujdes ne menyren se si u drejtohesh anetareve te tjere te forumit.

----------


## Idmon

VRASJA E MIRIT  ESHTE LARJE ESAPESH  LUFTE BRENDA LLOJIT  SHPRESOJ QE PAS MIRIT TE MOS FSHIHEN POLITIKANE OSE PARLEMENTARE .

----------


## Ilda_mistrecja

Un se njifja fare, por megjithate ngushellimet e mia familjes se tij.

----------


## Brari

Kjo vrasje ndodh keto dite kur Olldashi shkrete afrohet te dera Bashkise me ba kontroll dhe banda e Bashkise tallet e perdridhet duke sajuar 120 000 pengesa.

Pra aty fshihet nje SUPER VJEDHJE  dhe kjo SUPER VJEDHJE ka lidhje me ato firmat e krereve te Bashkise.

Miri beri nje investim dhe kjo eshte gje e mire kur nje Shqiptar investon ne ATDHE.
Ai thone ka ndertu PISHINA.
Pishinat duan uje.
Nji Pishin do uje te Pijshem sa nje qytet ose me pak ne se do ndertohen  dhe impjante moderne te filtrim-pastrimit.

Tirana ka vuajtur per uje te pijshem.

Miri do kete marre uje nga Fondi i ujit te njerzve.

Ne se nga kontrolli i Olldashit del se Edushi u ka dhene Bosave UJE e e ka thare popullin kjo i humb pik ne Zgjedhjet e reja.

Socialistet duan ta ruajne EDIN si "simbol te qeverisjes Socialiste te Shkelqyer".

Ne se kontrolli do lejohej mund te dilnin gjera qe populli do shikonte se qeverisja Socialiste eshte nje MAFI (kosovarce..theksi te I-ja) dhe kjo mund te shkaktonte humbje votash..

Keshtu MIRI nuk eshte problem te zhduket e me MIRIn zhduket dhe gjera tjera..

Do kete vrasje akoma sepse Vjedhja mbulohet me vrasje..

Ne fakt policia qe diten e pare e kapi nje te RENEAS i cili ka shume mundesi te jete vrasesi i MIRIT por diten e dyte Gazetat PRO PS e eleminuan kte Fakt ..duke bere sikur e harruan..

Edi Rama eshte i gatshem te beje Vrasje te tjera..sepse ai ka gisht ne vrasje te meparshme dhe jo rastesisht Banda Hakmarrja e specializuar per vrasje ka marre SHESH ndertimi nga EDI e po nderton Grataciele ne qender ..200 metra nga 15 katshi e 50 metra larg nga Shpija Kadarese..

Kto qe thashe jane hipoteza te mijat..

Te shikojme..

Ngushellime prinderve te te ndjerit..dhe sherim te shpejte te plagosurve..

...

----------


## Orku

Aresyet ????  Shume e thjeshte....konkurence.

Megjithate personi ne fjale nuk ka qene kriminel...ndersa ata qe e orgaizuan vrasjen jane...dhe perbejne sot nje prej grupeve me te rrezikshme...me lidhje shume te thella qe nder te tjera kalojne edhe nga bashkia (nuk e them per politike).

----------


## Albo

*Italianet kerkuan arrestimin e Mirit te Xhikes*

Zbulohet fakti me i ri, ne raportet e Fatmir Rames, te ekzekutuar te shtunen ne Tirane, me drejtesine. Ministria e Rendit dhe Prokuroria e Pergjithshme, pohuan se ne fillim te muajt shkurt 2003, nga Italia mberriti nje kerkese, sipas te ciles kerkohej arrestimi i Mirit te Xhikes, i akuzuar per pjesemarrje ne trafiqe te paligjshme. Si qarkulloi dokumenti nga nje institucion ne tjetrin, pa gjetur rrugezgjidhje dhe justifikimi: "Mungojne elemente te vepres penale"

Ferdinand DERVISHI

Italianet i kishin kerkuar drejtesise shqiptare arrestimin e Mirit te Xhikes, pak jave para se ai te vritej. Ky eshte fakti me i ri i zbuluar ne lidhje me raportet e Fatmir Rames (Mirit te Xhikes) te ekzekutuar te shtunen e kaluar ne Tirane, me Drejtesine. Per here te pare dje zyrtarisht ministria e Rendit dhe Prokuroria e Pergjithshme i konfirmuan gazetes "Korrieri", se ka patur nje kerkese nga drejtesia italiane per arrestimin e Mirit te Xhikes, e mberritur ne shkurt 2003, rreth me pak se 50 dite, para se ai te vritej. Kerkesa e mberritur nga drejtesia italiane nepermjet zyres se kontaktit INTERFORCE bazohej mbi te dhena, sipas te cilave Fatmir Rama kerkohej ne shtetin fqinj, se ishte pjestar i nje grupi trafiqesh te paligjshme. Sipas te njejtes kerkese, Fatmir Rama ishte shpallur ne kerkim, qe ne vitin 1997 ne Milano te Italise, ne kuader te operacionit policor te emertuar "Falco". Nje operacion qe synonte te godiste nje rrjet te fuqishem te trafikut dhe shperndarjes se droges. Nderkohe qe ne te njejten kerkese, behej fjale edhe per vertetim te kryerjes se vepres penale te trafikimit te lendeve narkotike prej Rames ne vitin 2001, ne kuader te hetimeve (me sakte te pergjimeve telefonike, pasi Rama ndodhej ne Shqiperi) te operacionit te koduar "Asterea". 

*Nano nuk kishte gabuar ne akuzat e tij*

Nje kerkese e tille e drejtesise italiane verteton dhe vihet ne nje linje me akuzat e bera nga Kryetari i Partise Socialiste Fatos Nano, gjate periudhes kur u perplas politikisht me ish-kryeministrin Ilir Meta. Akuzat e Nanos u regjistruan ne prag te formimit te kabinetit Meta 2. Sipas akuzes se Nanos ata "po caktojne ministrat te Kartodromi i Mirit te Xhikes". Me tej akuzat e Nanos gjate mbledhjes se KPD u drejtuan ndaj ish-ministrit Bashkim Fino; "Te kam thene te largohesh nga Miri i Xhikes". Sipas Nanos ky personazh, por edhe te tjere, ku mbeshteteshin kundershtaret e tij politike, ishin te shpallur ne kerkim nderkombetar nga policia italiane per vepra penale te kryera ne kete shtet. Ndaj ketyre akuzave te Nanos pati nje pergenjeshtrim te ministrise se Rendit ne kohen kur ajo drejtohej nga Ilir Gjoni. Sipas te cilit te 4 personat e akuzuar, nder ta edhe Miri i Xhikes, ishin te paster. Nje deklarim zyrtar, qe u hodh poshte pak ore me pas, nga zedhenesi i liderit te PS. 

*E verteta e kerkeses italiane dhe pse u refuzua?*

Sipas burimeve zyrtare, kerkesa e drejtesise italiane, ka mberritur ne ministrine e Rendit ne fillim te muajt shkurt 2003. Por nuk eshte pare e udhes te behej ndonje veprim. Pasi me 6 shkurt 2003 ministria e Rendit i ka kerkuar, me ane te nje shkrese zyrtare, Prokurorise se Pergjithshme, vleresimin e situates juridike per Fatmir Ramen. Nje kerkese e bazuar ne te dhena te policise italiane, per pjesemarrjen e Mirit te Xhikes ne nje bande trafiqesh te paligjshme. Pas disa ditesh, Prokuroria e Pergjithshme e ka kthyer mbrapsht kerkesen e ministrise se Rendit. Burime zyrtare te Prokurorise se Pergjithshme thane dje per "Korrieri" se shkak i kthimit mbrapsht te kerkeses, ishte mungesa e elementeve te duhur te vepres penale, pra te dhena jo te mjaftueshme per firmosjen e flete-arrestit per Mirin e Xhikes. Pas ketij kontakti, nuk dihet se si e priten homologet italiane refuzimin, porse te shtunen, me 29 mars 2003, Miri i Xhikes u vra. Ndersa vetem dje ministria e Rendit dhe Prokuroria i pohuan zyrtarisht gazetes "Korrieri" mbi ekzistencen e ketij fakti, te panjohur me pare. 

*Fieraku i pagosur, ne gjendje te rende* 

Permiresohet gjendja e Flamur Rapajt ne Spitalin Ushtarak, nderkohe qe mjeket shprehen pesimiste per gjendjen e te plagosurit Kristaq Cami. Sipas mjekeve te Reanimacionit te Spitalit gjendja e Camit paraqitet ende e njejte dhe kjo nderlikon shume mundesine e ndonje nderhyrje tjeter kirurgjikale. Nderkohe qe qe jane kryer te gjitha ekzaminimet nga ana e mjekeve, eshte duke u diskutuar edhe mundesia e ndonje trajtimi me te specializuar ne spitale apo klinika jashte vendit. Sakaq vjen duke u permiresuar nga dita ne dite gjendja e plagosurit Rapaj, i cili prej 48-oresh ka lene Reanimacionin dhe trajtohet ne Repartin e Kirugjise.

*Pista e re e hetimit mbi nje ngjarje te vjeter*

Burime te policise se Tiranes pohuan se ndermjet pistave te tjera te hetimit per vrasjen e Fatmir Rames, ishte konsideruar e rendesishme edhe nje linje e re dyshimi e lindur pas lidhjeve logjike me nje ngjarje te vjeter. Ne vitin 1999 ne afersi te vendit ku u ndertua Kartodromi, u vrane dy persona, ngjarje pas te ciles policia arrestoi A. Grorin, kusheririn e Fatmir Rames dhe nje tjeter. Burime policore kane vertetuar, se nje nga viktimat ishte i aferm i njerit prej kundershtareve te vjeter ne Tirane te Fatmir Rames. Madje ky, ne vitet 1996-1997 kishte tentuar te vriste Fatmir Ramen, por nuk kishte patur fat. Nje personazh i tille, sipas burimeve te policise, kishte emigruar jashte shtetit per nje kohe te gjate, porse ditet e fundit ishte pare ne Tirane. Sipas policise kishte shume te ngjare, qe kundershtari i vjeter i Rames te kujtonte dy plage, qe ende i dhimbnin (vrasja e nje miku te tij ne Itali dhe e kusheririt ne Lunder te Tiranes) dhe te kete ndermarre aksionin per ekzekutimin e tij. 

*Ekspertet nuk gjejne gjurme gishtash te arma*

Rezultati i Institutit te Policise Shkencore, sipas te cilit ne armen e llojit "Kallashnikov" nuk ishte gjetur asnje gjurme gishti e atentatorit, kishte bere keq dje vete Drejtorin e Pergjithshem te Policise se Shtetit, Bajram Ibraj. Duke menduar se pas gjetjes se gjurmeve te gishtave, shkuarja te autori do te ishte shume e lehte, te gjithe ishin me shprese pas gjetjes se armes se krimit dhe kreherit te saj. Porse, edhe pse ishin munduar gjate, ekspertet e Laboratorit te ministrise se Rendit, nuk kishin mundur te identifikonin qofte nje gjurme te vetme. Kjo per faktin se arma ishte gjithandej me gjak dhe se ajo ishte e hedhur ne nje vend me balte. Po keshtu kishin deshtuar edhe kerkimet per te gjetur ndonje gjurme gishti ne kreherin e armes, edhe ky i gjakosur dhe i hedhur ne balte. Nderkohe qe posedimi vetem i kampioneve te gjakut te atentatorit, konsiderohet shume pak per te arritur ne nje rezultat pozitiv. Pasi te njejtin grup gjaku me te, mund te kene shume te tjere. Nderkohe qe identifikimi nepermjet analizes se ADN kerkon precizion te larte, pasi eshte shume i kushtueshem. Ai mund te behet kur policia eshte e bindur 100% se ka shtene ne duar autorin e atentatit. 

*Mberrin ne prokurori, vrasja e "Mirit te Xhikes"*

Dokumentacioni hetimor i vrasjes se Fatmir Rames, i quajtur ndryshe "Miri i Xhikes", ka mberritur dje ne prokurorine e Tiranes. Burime te prokurorise se kryeqytetit, pohuan dje se policia ka dorezuar pas tre dite hetimesh nga ana e saj, materialet per vrasjen e mbremjes te se shtunes, tek Kartodromi, ne kryeqytet. Sipas ketyre burimeve, dokumentacioni permban deshmite e disa deshmitareve, per ngjarjen. Vonesa e materialeve justifikohet me kompleksitetin e ngjarjes, dhe me riperseritjen e ekspertizes se provave te gjetura ne vendin e ngjarjes. Por sipas burimeve nga Prokuroria shkak tjeter per vonesen ka qene edhe gjendja e rende e deshmitareve te plagosur. "Vetem Fatmir Rrapaj, eshte permendur dje", thane burimet. Ai ka qene i plagosur me lehte dhe dje ka mundur te deshmoje per Prokurorine per vrasjen e se shtunes. U pohua se marrja e kesaj deshmie ka sqaruar disa rethana, qe me hetimet e deritanishme nuk ishin zbardhur. 

_Korrieri_

----------


## Albo

Arsyen perse "i paprekshmi" vritet keto dite, e gjeni ne artikullin e korrierit me siper. Nese Rama kerkohej nga drejtesia italiane, Fino, Nano e kompani nuk mund ta bejne gjumin rehat.

Nese Fatmir Rama binte ne duart e drejtesise shqiptare, urdherarresti i ardhshem i italianeve do te ishte per te gjithe ata politikane shqiptare qe "kane ngrene buke me Mirin".

Drejtesia po arrin tek kokat e krimit te organizuar ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Orku

Nuk duket pak si e cuditshme koincidenca qe personi ne fjale vritet nje muaj e gjysem pasi per te vjen nje mandat arresti ???
Une dua te di perse te pakten nuk u mor ne pyetje personi ne fjale ???

----------


## Brari

Po  ajo "Salto Mortale" e Ngjeles ne dalje te Plloces si ju duket... rastesi te jete?

"Skemi gjet gjurme gishtash"  thot policia  dhe eshte "merzitur"  shefi policise.

Oh  ku ka shkue Shqiperia.. 

Te shohim tani kush do e marri ka-rodromin.

Ai Veli Myftari i pasaportave ngeli ne Qeli i ziu e shefat e tije bejne qejf.

----------

